# Roamio and Frontier FIOS



## talkdj (May 26, 2000)

So back on the forum after 6 years of Dish and Direct. Now am moving back to Seattle area and going with Frontier for Phone, Internet, Cable (FiOS). I am wondering if anyone else with a Roamio and Frontier has had any issues.

I was told that although it's the original Verizon FIOS, you can not use Roamio on Frontier for VOD. Is there anything else I should be concerned with using Frontier? Should I just use Frontier for the phone and go with Crap (whoops) Comcast so I don't have to go the "Two Box" route for Tivo and VOD.

Thanks all, great to be back on the forum!!


----------



## Bramble (Mar 28, 2009)

I've just setup a Roamio Basic on Frontier FIOS in the Portland area, moving up from a TivoHD. VOD has never been a concern of mine, but there doesn't appear to be any way to use it with Frontier and Tivo.

The main issue I've run across is the pixelation issue discussed in this thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=507823

Frontier has copy protection enabled for all the non-local channels (which is an annoyance in itself), and with a 514517-002-00 cable card pixelation was apparent on all but the locals as long as 3 or more tuners were active, making just about everything unwatchable. Make sure you get the 514517-017-00 cable card, unless Tivo fixes the underlying issue between now and then.

Frontier tech support is probably not as informed on this issue Verizon might be, and when I tried to explain what cable card I wanted over the phone it was a bit confusing. First they put in an order to ship one to me, then called me back and said they had to send a tech out. While I ended up waiting all day that was actually the better solution, as I was able to confirm with him the correct cablecard version before it was installed. But they never canceled the shipped order, and the cablecard came yesterday and it was still one of the bad versions, so if I'd relied on that I would have had to wait longer for a resolution.

Also most people at the main Frontier numbers don't know what FIOS is. My internet went out once and I had to go through four people to get to someone who could help. If you need to call, call 1-877-600-1511 which I believe goes directly to the FiOS center in Everett. If you get a cablecard for self-install, call that number and select tech support to speak to someone to activate and pair it, the number the card displays seems to still be a Verizon number.


----------



## talkdj (May 26, 2000)

Thanks so much for your help on this. This has been a nightmare for me as 6 techs have been out here trying to fix the issue. They even had a meeting and called TiVo about my issues with cards not paring pixilated pictures like you said were unwatchable. 

The frontier techs are at a loss and say it's now up to TiVo to send an update to my box. Called TiVo they were aware of the problem and said that tegu sent the update on Friday morning. Still missing 75% of the Chanel's and tried to have them pair a couple of times. 

An other tech coming out today and we will try again. Hate to say that I've already signed up for xfinity as my friend said they came out paired the card and boom all Chanel's there. Another plus (though honestly I hate crapcast) is the vod works with roamio so I don't need the extra Motorola stb like I have with frontier. 

What a mess &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Sounds it might be a pairing issue. Frontier marks a lot if not all of their content copy once. As a result the card has to be correctly paired for those channels to display correctly.

There was also an issue with older CableCARDs, but I believe that was fixed in the most recent update.


----------



## talkdj (May 26, 2000)

Good news here in Western Washington! Well at least for me. Frontier tech who has taken complete control of the issue came over today with a new m card. Before he changed it, I told him that the signal seems very low after he made sure that he was getting 85db on signal and 35 snr.

Update to Roamio from tivo happened on Friday morning and he took some of the splitters and attenuators off the line. All the channels started coming in and NO pixilation was so ever.

So it seems that with the m card ending in 00 and the new update that Tivo just sent out to Roamios did the trick. Now i don't have to endure Crapcast Xfinity and their just awful customer service. Not that Frontier is much better but calling the FIOS number in the second post here helped a lot!!!

Check with Tivo support if you are having issues with pixilation and missing channels as this update is on a case by case basis. It helped that Frontier called Tivo support for me and explained all the issues I was getting.

Thanks again to Ryan at Frontier as he did a fabulous job getting this taken care of for me!!!!


----------



## Humble (Jul 21, 2010)

Will the base Roamio Tivo work if the cable goes from the ONT directly to the Tivo? The base unit does not have Moca and that is why I asked.


----------



## jayantcdsouza (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi,
I activated my frontier cablecard last night and I realize that it has the number:
514517-006-00.
It seems to work. I don't have HBO and Cinemax. There seem to be a number of folks who have had problems with this card and I am wondering if the issue is fixed or is it just something that I have not seen yet?

thanks!


----------



## rsnaider (Apr 25, 2002)

A software update has already addressed the issue. If you get HBO or Cinemax you should be fine.


----------



## jayantcdsouza (Nov 21, 2013)

thanks! So far I am loving the TIVO!


----------



## hforman (Aug 11, 2001)

If your cable company has "switched digital video" then you have to have:

1 MCARD cable card
1 Tuning Adapter

The tuning adapter provides most of the channel information.

The M Card is because the ROAMIO only has ONE slot. The old cable cards require 2 cards. Also, they somehow first gave me a bad tuning adapter. Become friends with the tuning adapter diagnostics. If you see status as "receive only" then it has to go back. I don't have FIOS so I don't know if there is anything different there. I have Time Warner Cable.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Fios does not have tuning adapters. All QAM.


----------



## tai4de2 (Aug 30, 2015)

Frontier FIOS with Roamio. Guess I've been lucky, have never had any problems. But I have no splitters on the line, the coax comes directly from the ONT and into the TiVo over high-quality coax runs with just one splice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

